# MEMSyard Wars - Blast Finger Engine Competition



## Bogstandard

Just to lighten things up and get a bit of jovial competition going I am suggesting a 'blast' finger engine competition.

It relies on your total truthfullness, but only on the accounting of time. You can stop and start at any time, but all making time is to be added up, so 10 mins here, 30 mins there, to allow for things like glue drying time, meals etc. It will be up to you to tally and truthfully submit your time.

There are a few rules.

1. You are not allowed either lathe or miller (except for use as a drill press) in the build.

2. It can be made of any material, wood, plastic, metal, WHY, but somewhere on the machine, you must use at least part of a round wire coathanger.

3. No commercial or premade parts allowed, that includes cutting parts or marking out to rough size before you begin. Fixings and raw materials (tube, screws, bearings) don't count in that rule. You can pre plan slightly and draw a basic sketch, to be shown with raw materials pic, or you can 'wing' it.

4. It be fully operational, and tweaking time is to be included.

5. Four pics to be taken. Raw materials, doesn't need to be all, as you can change your mind or replace bits during the build, two progress and finished article. Plus if possible a short vid showing it working (not compulsory, but, how do you prove it works). Photo and vid time not included in build time.

Anything else goes. So you are allowed to get materials together, take your picture, and the time starts on the first cut.

If you are interested, just submit your name to this post. 

It should start sometime next week, and all machines to be submitted by one week later.

Judging will be done by a combination of time taken and how good it looks (but not too good), and will be done by membership poll over one week (you can not vote for yourself, but you can vote for a competitor if you think it is really good).

So drop your heavy projects and see what you can really do in a couple of hours.

I will build one to the above rules if this competition goes ahead, but I will discount my entry as I know all the pitfalls and designs, it would not be fair. But a quick clue, stay loose.

John


----------



## Cedge

John
Do we get to wear our reading glasses and is it the right or left hand we have to tie behind our backs? 

Steve 
thinking laser polymer rapid prototyping is the loop hole


----------



## shred

Cedge  said:
			
		

> John
> Do we get to wear our reading glasses and is it the right or left hand we have to tie behind our backs?
> 
> Steve
> thinking laser polymer rapid prototyping is the loop hole


I'm thinking one could be done faster than the laser prototypers I've seen could whack one out, but it might be close, depending on how 'raw' the stock has to be.. Maybe a rule that all raw stock has to have at least one new cut or drill hole in or on it.


----------



## Bogstandard

Gotcha!!

Any way you like Steve, as long as you stick to the rules.

Or is that too much to ask?

Gauntlet now deposited, and you walked straight into it.

You have now only one way to go, to save face.

I think your a$$ will be in a bit of a sling due to rule 3



> draw a basic sketch



Not a full blown cad drawing. While you draw it, and play about with gizmos, I will be finished. You can try it if you want.

I will be finished within 90 mins approx, if not sooner. How long would it take you?

Still up to the the challenge? Or is it all hot air?

Just remember, I am used to working with one hand, but I will take pity on you and let you use both.

Anyone else want to put their mouth where their skill is, and take up this easy challenge.

Sir Bogs of the slighly circular table.


----------



## Cedge

Nice try John... but you're fishing with the wrong bait. I'll be that wimpy old guy in the bleachers for this one. Hey... it's not my fault you are already having post sale withdrawal symptoms...LOL You do look darned good in the cape and tights, once again..

Steve


----------



## zeusrekning

John I tried this evening and made a cool flywheel but the connecting rod/crank journal/finger button stroke got me. What is the secret??? I know you are going to be with out machinery for a little while is this the kind of projects we are to expect from you? I'm sure you wouldn't have a problem but Rule 3 probably gets me more than Steve. I can't build a camp fire without making a cad drawing first .
Tim


----------



## Bogstandard

Goodness me Steve, I thought you would have put up a better fight that that, you are the hatchet man after all.

Tim,

I still have all my machinery. I put this on here as a bit of light relief to see if anyone would give it a go. No challenges, just a bit of fun. 

But it looks like everyone needs cheering up a bit, no takers yet.

The secret for the strokes was revealed in the post here

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1884.30

Look for the sketch and the text above it. No rocket science.

John


----------



## Cedge

John
Just so you know you've got my attention, I was very tired and I went to sleep at 11:00 pm tonight. It is now 2:00 am and I've just awakened with a potential design in my head. I'm going to go back to sleep in a few minutes to finish up the design...LOL. If it's running by morning I'll be up for your little challenge, although it's not likely to be anything like you'd expect.

Am I correct in assuming the use of a power saw, pedestal grinder and polishing wheel are not verboten?

Steve 
Hatchet?.... you mean this little ol' thing?


----------



## Divided He ad

Ok.... I'm interested and up for it! Not too sure if I can do as well and or fast as some of you with your 'power saw' and other 'make it easy' equipment. But I'll have a go! ;D

90 Min's  that's going to be interesting John! I think I may take a little longer!? 

Are people permitted to use ball bearings? 





> Fixings and raw materials (tube, screws, bearings) don't count in that rule. You can pre plan slightly and draw a basic sketch, to be shown with raw materials pic, or you can 'wing' it.


 as I don't got non of those yet, and they make spinning easy! 

Still I'll give it a go..... If a 'not built much' like me is up for it, why are there not so many of you seasoned chaps willing to have a go? 

COME ON!!!! It'll be fun! ;D (sorry for the use of the F word there! )

You get the starting pistol ready I'm on my marks :big:



Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard

The rules are what the rules are, anything else goes.

As I said, this is a quick and dirty job. As long as it works like a finger engine you could make it out of anything and with anything except for the things like premade flywheels etc.

Ralph, I can give you as many bearings as you want when you visit tomorrow, but remember, bearings take time to fit.

Just to give you a bit of a pointer, mine will be mainly wood, no accurate bearing surfaces and will look like crap. But mine won't be judged. 

If you haven't got a round wire coathanger, I have some for sale at $15 each + postage.

Come on lads, lighten up, have a go, and maybe get worldwide fame for a little bit of your time and effort.

You have the weekend to plan it out and get prepared.

Or do we have a load of sunflower coloured, barnyard poultry in amongst our members?

John


----------



## Cedge

John
Wrong...LOL Yours will be judged much more harshly since you've already got endless hours of practice in becoming the Bling King of Fingering . 

The biggest hoot is that I did indeed go back to sleep and finish designing the little engine. I awoke this morning with a selection of three workable designs in my head to choose from. A couple of quick pencil sketches confirmed that even though I could probably be declared a wee bit psychotic, I've apparently not lost the ability to solve technical problems in my sleep.

Say when and we'll dive into this one. Wood?.... WOOD?... sheeesh.

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard

> I will build one to the above rules if this competition goes ahead, but I will discount my entry as I know all the pitfalls and designs, it would not be fair.



Please read my previous posts with great care, not half asleep.

This isn't about design. it is about speed.

Buildus Bogliditus


----------



## Cedge

Buildus Backdoorum Bogliditus...

Ok...I read your angle now....LOL. I'm still in. 

Steve


----------



## Kactiguy

I'm in. Actually, I'm done. I think I followed the rules. 45 min using round wire coathanger. 









<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QDoOm9pQHhw&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QDoOm9pQHhw&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Cedge

Guy
Now, that's thinking outside of the box. Absolutely, you appear to have met the guidelines with a hand full of trump cards. 45 minutes is going to be darned tough to beat...LOL 

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard

My star man, what a fantastic achievement. This will give us all something to chase.

You didn't have to use nothing but coathangers, but a fantastic achievement. Pure design.

So lets all take notice, it can be done, and done well.

So it looks like the competition is on, one week from tonight it finishes.

Don't let this great one put you off, have a go anyway. Just for fun, and lets see the results. Even if it takes you a couple of hours, you will enjoy yourself.

Again K, absolutely fantastic.

John

BTW, I am sure you could get ten bucks apiece for them if ever you get short of cash.


----------



## zeusrekning

Man Kati!!! That is almost exactly what I put together last night and couldn't get it to work. Are you hiding in my garage too! My flywheel's cooler but your base has got mine by a long shot. And also I'd rather not talk about comparing times , I'll just say I was slightly over 45min 
Look good,
Tim


----------



## mike4517

Here is my go John not very good but it works it took 38 mins to build 
i used bearings bolts and washers and the coat hanger is the connecting rod the flywheel is the centre of a large bearing with washers brazed in the bore the main bearings are just tacked on 6mm bolts crank pin is 4mm bolt brazed to a bearing hope i didn't break any rules
Mike
















Not a very good video as i was holding camera in one hand and trying to operate engine with other.
Will give it a lick of paint and post another pic
Mike


----------



## Bogstandard

Mike, very agricultural. Well done. One thing I didn't expect was an all metal one like that.

It isn't up to me to judge, that is up to the other members after the comp is over. A combination of speed and design.

But if this is the sort of engines we are going to get, it will be a very close call.

Now a question for the two who have already submitted.

Was it fun or not, to make a working engine in less than an hour?

I know mine will be nothing compared to these two, but I will still get one built next week, to see if I can do it.

Envious John


----------



## mike4517

John 

It was great fun apart from burning my finger on hot metal.
I will try and upload a clip of it running
Mike


----------



## Kactiguy

Thanks for the comments guys.

Bog- I had loads of fun doing it. I avoided 45 minutes of work. It's always fun to do that. I already have an idea for another one (if I can find the time).

Tim- great minds thinks alike . Mine actually had a flywheel on both sides but one of them snapped off. I think it would have run better with the extra weight.


----------



## CrewCab

This is just brilliant guys ;D ............ I'd take 45 minutes to think about where to start looking for materials : .................. but I'll learn .........



			
				Cedge  said:
			
		

> I'm going to go back to sleep in a few minutes to finish up the design...LOL.



Steve, good to know I'm not the only one that "works" in his sleep 

I look forward to joining in similar challenges in a few months time when I eventually manage to get my worksop back together ............. etc, etc ..... 

anyway, I'm away for a few days in about 4 hours time ??? ....... why do I do these things, 4 days mud plugging with mi' Land Rover in the depths of Wales  ............ so I look forward to seeing the progress once I get back ....... Good Luck all, looks like the gauntlet is well and truly slapped down :big:

atb

Dave


----------



## shred

Here's mine. The design came to me as I was thinking up sneaky ways to reduce the tricky-parts count of a finger engine. It's a vertical finger engine. 

Unfortunately my bandsaw is seemingly incapable of cutting flat disks, so I had to make 4 flywheels to get two decent ones that would function, and an un-timed dinner break came in as well, so I can only guess I have an hour or so in this one. I'm thinking if I did another one just like it, it would be ~30 minutes after tuning up the bandsaw. The uneven flywheels did allow me to skip the lightening-to-avoid-BDC step.

Besides.. what could be more British than using a bit of string in honor of the originator of this topic? 

Not a great runner this one, but it does work.

- Roy

[youtube=425,350]zDTz0szFFH4[/youtube]


----------



## CallMeAL

Man I barely have my materials collected and some of you are done already? It's going to take a specail effort to get ahead of what has been submitted so far! Some imaginative ideas already - Kactiguy's wire engine is great, sparse but effective and shred's engine is massive and a true finger engine, great ideas.

Below is my starting pile. I don't have sketch, so I'm just wing it. I don't know if I can work the brick in , but I'm sure the duct tape will come in handy!


----------



## Bogstandard

Shred,

Now who said all finger engines need to look the same.

Again, everything well within the rules.

Another great design. I love the string. A bit more flywheel weight and I think it would have performed perfectly.

Very well executed.

Al, 

Looks like you are into the Fred Flintstone School of Design with that lot. Good luck trying to figure out if you can use the brick or not.


You have heard me going on and on about lateral thinking. These engines are showing perfect examples of thinking away from the accepted normal. It does show that people can come up with new ideas at almost a moments notice.

John


----------



## Cedge

With the grandson' kindergarten graduation "do" tonight and a scheduled visit to see Tim's lathe tomorrow, it's looking like Sunday before I can even get to the project. I did tune up the bandsaw to make straight cuts and the grinder table checked in square, so I think I can live within the rules.

I see a lot of very lateral thinking going on here. It would seem we have a few noteworthy cat skinners on the board. 

Steve


----------



## mike4517

Painted 
Mike


----------



## Bogstandard

It must go a lot faster now with the paint on Mike, friction reduction and all that.

John


----------



## mike4517

John

A lot faster but have to keep speed down don't want the flywheel to explode safety first.
Mike


----------



## b.lindsey

Nice work guys, its nice to see all the creativity. Just a question though for Mike...doesn't the con rod (wire) hit the crankshaft being attached from the inner side. Maybe I am missing something, but i would think it would hook through from the outer side of the crankdisk so as to be free to rotate 360 degrees. Keep up the great work, this is an enjoyable thread to watch.

Bill


----------



## mike4517

Bill
It does not move through 360 deg.
Mike


----------



## shred

I submit that 'engines' ought to have at least a linkage or crank (so far they all do) to avoid some wag bolting a flywheel to a board and calling it a finger engine

Al, the hole-saw is your friend working in wood-- a wheel with a concentric center bore thrown in free!


----------



## Kactiguy

I must have these finger engines on the brain. Everything I look at becomes a engine in my head. I was looking for something, saw this old hard drive and thought..."hmmmm". I drilled one hole and bent a wire. Total time-- about 3 minutes. I don't think this one counts, but I thought I'd show it anyway. Runs really great too.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfR6p-3dHng[/ame]


----------



## dave e

Here's mine. Total time about 17 minutes. In case it doesn't come through well on the pictures, the flywheel is a round bar of soap with some of the coathanger wrapped around it.

Raw Materials





Under Construction





Completed Engine - A View from the Cockpit





Completed Engine - The Mechanicals





I hope the video comes through




All in all, this was great fun. But now back to metal (where I'm a LOT slower.)


----------



## Cedge

Hmmmm.... 17 minutes? I'm throwing up the white flag of surrender and building this puppy my way...LOL. I'll live under the tool and cad restrictions, but the clock isn't going to be a huge factor with my own effort. I'm seeing at least an hour if I go with my idea, using metal.

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard

Dave,

That is really a cheapskate engine and a half, it even has self cleaning properties.

I great idea of crank and flywheel all in one, keeps the component count to a real minimum.

Very well done.

If this competition goes on as it is, I will never be asked about how to make a finger engine, all the designs and how to make will all be in this one post.

Steve,
Looks like the time thing has really reared its ugly head, the time on this one is unbelievable, but don't let it put you off. The members on here are showing the way to some great designs.

Everyone else, lets see more of your ingenuity.

We haven't had this much excitement since everyone tried to make elbow engines, and judging by the number of reads, a popular one as well. 


John


----------



## Cedge

John... I'm not complaining...LOL. I'm simply stunned at what he achieved. He managed to comply rather cleanly ...um... while recycling his sketch at the same time. I think we can safely rank this entry as "Green"...(grin). I'm confused... is it still considered thinking outside of the box if one actually uses the darned box?

Steve


----------



## Kactiguy

Dave-e, nice clean soap engine. Definitely thinking out of the box.

Okay, this is my last one. Anyone like some Spaghetti-O's? It went together pretty quick, about 45 min. The parts include the can, hanger, a scrap piece of channel material pulled from an old printer and a penny (all that I had in the budget). I added a couple big washers (not shown in the photo) to the flywheels for weight. Runs amazingly well. My 5 year old had no problem making it go.












[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l1bt-Kh5Jg[/ame]


----------



## dave e

Kactiguy, now THAT is a great design. It's got me hungry ... err ... to make one like it.


----------



## Bogstandard

I CAN't get over how frugal some of these designs are getting, I CAN see the government paying out on some of these designs to reduce the waste recycling charges.

Wonderful design and acTIoN

John


----------



## Alphawolf45

Son of a gun that soup can engine is a lethal dose of clever..


----------



## Bogstandard

This post is definitely getting exciting now, except for one thing.

No sign of the fuddy duddy techies.

Whats wrong gents, don't want to lower yourself to this sort exercise?, or just scared stiff that some of the newbies will run your a$$ ragged?. :-[ :-[ :-[

Smile for a change, it works wonders. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

You only have a few days to take part, or are you more used to it being in years timescale. If so, I am sure we could have a comp to see how slowly one can be built. Re-read this post in five years for the first techie entry.   ;D  ;D  ;D

Gauntlet down again.   

Boglet, with the pointy poking stick.


----------



## Bogstandard

Well, it does seem that my poking has fallen on blind eyes and deaf ears. 
I can just see them all, when they read it, spluttering and mumbling, harrumphing and muttering about 'bloody upstart' under their breath. Getting ready to write a 25 page letter of complaint to the Times newspaper (in this case to admin).

Looks like I will have to write a four page precise, about how to correctly deburr a 0.3219" bored hole, just to get their attention.

Their loss, we will just carry on smiling and enjoying ourselves. 

I think there is at least another three engines about to make an appearance, hopefully more. 

So the competition is hotting up, you have Steve, with his proliferation of great ideas and engines, Mike and his cut down tractor, Dave with his washable and flushable engine, we've got Roy with his finger pulling whizzbang, and last but not least, Al with his pile of MDF and a brick, which doesn't quite make it to finger engine status just yet.

There is still time to get your fingers on the move.

Blunt stick Boggy


----------



## Mcgyver

a lot of clever ideas, well done


----------



## DickDastardly40

Hi All,

I would have posted my raw ingredients ealier this weekend but had a lost phone issue with the photo on.

I've tried to not look at the rest of the thread so as not to pinch anybody elses ideas. The granite surface plate will not be included!







I'm not sure if I will get to work on this before the end of the long weekend due to family visits however I hope to get some time during the week.

Al


----------



## Bogstandard

You've seen Al's mottley collection, this is mine.






Gathered while on my early morning preamble with Bandit the hound. Plus a bit of the neighbours lilac tree before he got up.
Will have to let it all dry out a bit, otherwise the glue won't stick. That is called preplanning the job.
A little bit of ali tube for bearings, a few little screws and maybe a bit of lead sheet if I can't get the flywheel to turn very well.

John Crusoe


----------



## Bogstandard

I 'ate wud

So here is my little effort, gathered together this morning, left to dry out a bit and finished about an hour ago.

Total time 1 hour 25 minutes.

Flywheel emerging from the undergrowth.







Right side.







Left side.







Robinson Crusoe's stress relief for a Friday afternoon. Running.

[ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=XnsxXUKhs3U[/ame]

This one will not be put forwards for judging. 
It runs better than the three I have just made. Maybe I should have become a carpenter.

John


----------



## Kactiguy

Now that's an engine. Very rustic and it runs great. If you were a boy scout you could have earned your pioneering merit badge for this baby. Showing off you lashings and knots, not to mention your whittling skills. Nicely done.


----------



## mike4517

It will never fly
Mike


----------



## Bogstandard

Thanks lads, but don't forget, when you use nature, all your complicated shaping is done for you, all you have to do is join it together.

This one is going on the display trail.

John


----------



## CrewCab

Well done all guys ;D ................ just got back from a long, tiring but very enjoyable weekend and reading this thread has just put the icing on the cake for a great bank holiday ............... voting on this one is gonna be a ***** ............ err  ??? ....... very hard 

Dave .................. aka CC


----------



## mklotz

John,

Ingenious as hell but so blingless. Next time keep the leaves (and maybe some flowers) on the branches. Maybe nail a couple of dead sparrows to the flywheel to increase the moment.


----------



## Bogstandard

Marv,
Nature needs no bling at all, and the sparrows were not needed. In fact I was so surprised at how the almost square flywheel turned, I am going to hack one out of metal to see how it compares to a round one. As I said, this is the best running finger engine I have made.

John


----------



## Cedge

Yup.. just proves the poor guy really is out of his tree...(grin)

"Tastes like wild hickory nuts to me" ... Eul Gibbons

Steve


----------



## zeusrekning

John I was amazed at how well that ran. 
Beautiful in its own way too.
Tim


----------



## Bogstandard

Fellow Fingerites.

There is not long now until the closing of the competition, midnight, your local time 29th May 2008. That is only 2 1/2 days away. You should each be able to make about 50 engines in that time.

So get your fingers out, finish up making, and get posting.

Show us your super digit-al  machines.

Give the membership time to cogitate, inwardly digest and make a decision, hopefully in your favour.

Numb fingered Bogs.


----------



## gilessim

That's great John, maybe you should call it "the Bedrock blaster"

Giles


----------



## Divided He ad

21 minutes... not bad, not quite as good of a runner as some have already produced but it was a flash of inspiration and a rush of blood to the head as I was making my breakfast!!

Hey, it's all just for fun any way.... Right?? :big:


materials: 





getting there...





nearly done,





TA DA!! 





The proof of time is on the photo's ...the camera never lies ! ;D 

And now.... The proof of kinda awkward running.... should have put butter into my raw materials shot for use as axle grease!! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsbeIscub3A[/ame]


Well it's not that bad... Is it?  :big: 


Ralph.


----------



## DickDastardly40

May I humbly submit my entry for the Blast Finger Engine:

No time over the weekend so done during the lunch hour at work.

Total building about 1hour 10 mins but had lots of thinking time until now so really lots longer but difficult to judge.

As can be seen, as I'd not made one before I left plenty of margin for some adjustment, the pillar of allthread wasn't cut down on purpose so it is still good for other things, the wooden spoon was a recycled mulled wine stirrer. The base is a piece of ash nabbed from the chippies shop.






















I'll try to include the video of the run later however one is an action pic. Look forward to any comments. 

Al


----------



## Bogstandard

Ralph, by the looks of that, you don't half eat some muck. Now if you could do it with a full English, it would be a lot more palletable.

I see you've been stirring it again Al, wooden spoons and all that. What's all this, more than an hour for lunch, some people have all the luck.

Congratulations to both of you, well designed and a good make in short time scales.

John

Just noticed, nearly 1100 reads in six days. So the post must be appealing to some, just for the fun factor alone, never mind all the new designs.


----------



## Divided He ad

Don't worry John, I wouldn't eat that stuff.... It was all someone elses!! :big:

I'm a carnivore at heart .... only potato's get past the veg' screener! (stand back and wait for all the tellings off about 5 a day! Blah blah blah... )  ;D 


Looks like it should be a good comp' for the judging  ;D 


Ralph.


----------



## Cedge

Ralph...
Good thing you never met my mom... playing with your food was good for an instant clouting....LOL :fan: I never had the guts to swipe it from my brother's plate to play with it... :bow: :bow: :bow: 

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard

I now recognise Ralphs engine, it is a direct, edible copy of his bling engine, shame on you Ralph.


----------



## DickDastardly40

Here's the vid as promised also updated to pics rather than links in previous post.





Al


----------



## Cedge

The Bugster has been jumping up and down on the PM channel for me to post the results of my nocturnal design session. I'll admit to delaying a bit in doing that, just to watch him oscillate. 

I took a different tack from the get go, so my little engine is not as far out there as The finger food entry and my shrubs are still my friends. I stuck with metal, but I stayed well within the rules, even avoiding using threaded fasteners almost completely. After 4 hours and 20 minutes, I had a "working" engine.... right up to the moment that I got loctite happy and accidentally glued the treadle pivot solid. So, I'm taking a mulligan and claiming another 15 minute penalty.

The design is based on the "Scotch Yoke" style of crank mechanism. The hammers on the flywheel are there to add a bit more mass to it so it will rotate a bit better on its own stored energy. If I were doing things again, I'd increase the diameter and use even heavier material for the hammers.

Running this little beggar is different from the normal crank style engine. In fact its almost as tricky as riding a unicycle. Two things come into play here. The flat spots in a Scotch Yoke configuration are just that... physical flat spots. You have to pre-position the flywheel to get it to start. The other oddity is that unlike the standard crank, you can only stroke the treadle on every other stroke, making establishing a rhythm trick as the dickens. If you stroke it out of sequence, it either stops the flywheel or it reverses the direction instantly. 

Truthfully, the delay in posting was not just for teasing John. I'm not blessed with a high level of natural rhythm and trust me....no one really wants to see what I pass off as dancing. That made learning the trick to making this darned thing run more than a couple of strokes a right challenge. I'll try to figure out the video thing over the next day or so and see if my new phone will show things in action.

Enough rambling... Below is my "Quarter Pounder", formerly called "Pud".

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard

Steve, it might not be your rhythm after all. 
If ever you read and inwardly digested my ramblings on my making the last set of fingery engines, you would have picked up on the fact that the finger pad really needs to be at the same height as the pivot. I pointed out especially that if it is higher or lower, it gives an unpleasant feeling when operated, and maybe it would throw out the finger coordination. 

It serves you right for keeping me hanging on.

But a good build anyway, for an out of sync old fart.

Buglet


----------



## Cedge

Jeeeeezzze... you're harder to please than my ex wife....LOL. Don't complain... that was a half dollar when I stated the build, but the weakening dollar struck again. I do see a future powered engine build in the design, so all is not lost. At least I'm still on speaking terms with my landscaping. 

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard

Steve, maybe you should let Marv redesign it. He was looking for plans to make a steam hammer for use as a nut cracker. With yours he would be able to crack three in one rev of the wheel.

John


----------



## Divided He ad

I've no shame in what I built John.... I thought of using food whilst making my breakfast, then raided the cupboards to see what I could find to build one with.... the cracker was the biggest base I could find! So a vertical it was!! ;D

If I'd found a cracker bread I'd have made a horizontal! 

Wish I could put my (now termed) 'bling' engine in !?!? That one runs a treat!  :big:

Good stuff all round though, I like Al's bolt n spoon engine... Runs much better than mine 

Steve's looks like it could be fun... I'll await the vid'. (shouldn't it be a 3rd pounder... having only 3 hammers ??? ;D : )


Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard

Ralph,
Steve explained to me thru a PM why he called it a quarter pounder, there was a deep seated meaning, so don't even think about name changes, you will embarass him.

Fingerteers

You now have just over a day to get 'em built and show 'em off.

I will close the comp mid morning Friday, GMT, because our colonial friends are about 10 hours behind us if they live on the west coast, and we wouldn't want them to lose out because of time differences. They could get a few engines built in that time.

I will post up the poll just after.

So for any stragglers, time to get your a$$ into gear, and spend a couple of hours enjoying yourself.

If we could get just two more made before closing time, it will give everyone who votes a real headache. Up to now all the entries have been outstanding in their own way, and the designs have been mind boggling.

Bogs


----------



## CallMeAL

Well, after viewing the impressive, unusual, and somewhat dumbfounding efforts put forth by the creative members of this group, I can only surmise my thinking remains in side the Box! :-[ 

Who would of expected an engine made from your neighbors shrubbery, someones lunch, or facial soap and a cardboard box ??? I guess it just shows I must expect the unexpected from this group!

Great work and imaginative thinking by you all :bow:

As to my own attempt, you may recall my starting pile, which included a brick. I was not able to work it into the design, but I did manage to drop it on my toe! I will use the resulting pain as one of the contributing factors to my slow 2 hr time - that and just being too rigid in my thinking...






Here it is in it's bland glory:










And finally, proof that it does work. The end of this video says it all... 





It also shows how spastic a finger engine driver I am!!


----------



## shred

Nice cam there.. are the extra holes intentional? 

Oh yeah, and Sir John; Capital use of bits of string!


----------



## Cedge

Al
The time factor was definitely shot down early on...LOL. Since I'd already submitted a "running" machine, I took a few minutes to tweak mine a little this evening and then I let my 10 year old grandson have a go with it. While I might be rhythmically challenged, he certainly isn't. He's played with it for over 4 hours and is beginning to master it's idiosyncracies to the point we might even manage a video by the weekend. That is if I can get him to put it down long enough to do so. 

He has become completely enchanted with the thing and asked for "a fancy looking one" for him and his younger brother. Then the wife chimed in and asked for one as well. Strange to see them looking at one of my projects without that glazed eyes thing that we all know so well. Now the project has become a lot more fun.... so I'm not going to complain....not one bit.

Steve


----------



## CallMeAL

The extra holes are there for additional speed ratios! 

Actually, thanks for pointing out one of my build time extending mistakes! ;D


----------



## Cedge

Al
Those holes are obviously for the travel locks. We can't have heavy machinery without adequate safety features... yeah... that's the ticket...(grin). There are no mistakes in our little world... just features.

Steve


----------



## CallMeAL

Hey Cedge, I for got to say what an amazing engine you built. I could never of forseen a 3 hammer scotch yoke contraption! Wonderful! I've got to use that flywheel arrangement somehow, someway!


----------



## Bogstandard

Al,

I see you didn't manage to get the brick into the build, shame about that, but I thought you might be pushing the envelope a bit too far with that component.

Great engine, and the finale was spectacular. I do like your purpose designed, built in safety feature. When the engine is overstressed, the conrod self ejects, to prevent further damage (sounds better than 'falling apart').

There is a rhyme and reason for everything.

Shred, 

Some of the string is just rustic bling, but a lot is for structural integrity.

Steve,

I think that everyone that has taken part have enjoyed doing so, and I think the readers have been amazed at the ingenuity shown by a group of members who took up the challenge, accepted defeat at times and rose from the ashes, all with a good sense of humour and taking all the comments within their stride, in fact joining in at times.

What more could one ask for.

Just a quick reminder, if you want to have a quickie go, 24 hours remaining.

Bogs the BS'er


----------



## Divided He ad

Nice runner there Al 

I do like the quick release con' rod ;D

Steve.... We need the vid!..... Got to see that 'monster' run! 


Ralph.


----------



## Cedge

Thanks guys... I'm not one hundred percent sure this puppy is sliced bread, but it's been a fun build. The grandson getting hooked on it is the added bonus. 

Ralph...
Keep yer clogs on.... we're working on it...LOL The boy just about has a handle on the thing and I've got my hands on a decent camera that will shoot digital video, assuming I can then figure out how to get it on line.

This engine has spawned a couple of interesting ideas, one of which I began pulling metal for this morning. If this idea works out, it'll really should be something else to see.

I'm completely blown away by the entries and the imagination they've shown. You guys would have been dangerous to associate with, back in my recreational pharmacology years....LOL

Steve 
Who is not currently getting very much done on his water engine....LOL


----------



## CallMeAL

HAHAHA!

I like that - self ejecting safety quick release con rod (pat. pending)!

I had a 175cc Can Am dirt bike that had this feature, but the only time it activated was one day when I was flying down the highway at 70 mph. It not only stopped the bike quickly, but cause an immediate release of body fluid


----------



## Bogstandard

*EVERYONE - STOP BUILDING*

I am now officially ending this week long competition.

You can add to this post either comments or new builds, but it won't be counted.

I personally, am astounded at the results.

If we had another global catastrophe, I am sure I know who I would seek out to help. We could have finger engines for everyone in a matter of days.

Every one of the entries was way out of the thinking box, from edible to self destruct.

With nearly 1500 reads in just over a week, I think the general membership have enjoyed it immensely.

Well done to everyone who participated. A big thank you for your efforts.


*VOTE HERE*

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2119.msg17265;topicseen#new

Overwhelmed Bogs


----------



## dsquire

Hi All

Just bumping this topic to the top. Does anybody new want to take up the challenge?

Cheers 

Don

(5175)


----------



## Blogwitch

There must be thousands of new members now since this post was run, and I am sure a lot of new ideas could be brought out into the open.

This was all done as a bit of wacky fun way back when, and it sure got the site members working together and following the posts.

Maybe someone could raise a new post with a bit of a different set of rules.


John


----------



## Captain Jerry

OK, I'll jump in. How about a challenge to build a finger engine with a shop built clutch or other means of de-coupling the finger pad from the flywheel such that the flywheel spins and finger pad does not continue to oscillate. I'm thinking a one week (month?) time frame. If anyone else is interested, I will try to refine the rules but there shouldn't be too many except that the clutch mechanism not be purchased as a unit from an outside source. Purchased components for the clutch may be allowed.

I think it is do-able. Anyone else?

Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry

OK, I guess not. How about some other ideas?

Jerry


----------



## arnoldb

Well, I'm game for a bit of fun; there's already a thought for a shop-made clutch floating around my noggin, but it'll have to wait for the weekend... 
I think I can scrounge together a couple of hours on Saturday or Sunday - it will make a nice diversion from another project I'm working on, and I could use a new "executive toy" on my office desk ;D

Anybody else ?

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Captain Jerry

Good on ya, Arnold!  I have a couple of ideas floating around too. But I'm so slow it will be at least a week before I have anything to show. Bill Riechart's engine uses gears to get some speed which Is critical to good performance according to Bogs but I'm going to try it with less than two full gears.

There should be more than just two ways to do this. If anyone else has an idea but doesn't want to take the time to build it, throw the idea on the table and maybe someone else will be inspired.

Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry

Hear is my "less than 2 gears" idea. It is only a very rough arrangement but it uses a section of a gear to drive the pinion. At the end of the stroke, the quadrant is retracted from the pinion by a small spring (not shown) so that it clears the pinion on the way back letting the flywheel freewheel.

When the lever is pressed again, the cam at the end forces the segment into mesh with the pinion for the power stroke. Style and arrangement of all components has not been decided. I believe that a normal gear tooth form will work but a ratchet style might be needed.

Jerry


----------



## arnoldb

;D You're not slow Cap - at least you already have halve a drawing!

I want to cut some metal tomorrow and don't even have a plan yet, so it'll be scribbles & seat of the pants work - most likely coupled with some egg on the face...

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Captain Jerry

A drawing is a way to postpone real progress. I hope to make some parts tomorrow too but the drawing may be discarded before I finish. New designs don't always pan out, or as they say "back to the drawing board". I have the arrangement sorted ot but no dimensions. I will let the contents of the scrap bin contents dictate.

Jerry


----------



## Ken I

Jerry, Arnold, I was thinking maybe a roller clutch (too complicated) but how about a spring clutch - the drive is via a close wound spring which just snugs onto the driven shaft - when torque is applied it tightens - in overrun it loosens. 

I've seen outboard drives use this "clutch" but using a ground square section spring coil running with clearance - a solenoid coil causes it to be attracet to the hub and it engages - good for plenty horsepower so it should work small scale.

Ken


----------



## Captain Jerry

Ken

That's a good idea. I have never seen a coil spring clutch but the concept is easy to understand. I wonder if it could be made to work on the low torque required for a finger engine. I don't have to drive in city rush hour traffic any more so my finger doesn't get as much exercise as it used to.

I do remember seeing something like that on a wood lathe at an early-American crafts fair. It had a leather strap wrapped once around the work piece. The power was supplied by a foot pedal at one end of the strap and the return spring was a bent sapling. I don't remember how the centers were worked out.


Jerry


----------



## Noitoen

Photocopy machines have a few of those spring one way clutches. The slip in the wrong direction but tighten in the other. There is still a little friction which might slow down the flywheel.


----------



## Captain Jerry

I'm going to start a new thread for the rest of this discussion. I hate to detract from all of the really creative finger engines that Bog's challenge generated. I wasn't on board at the time of that exersize but it looks like it was a lot of fun and got a lot of participation.

The current discussion has turned to a slightly different topic and so I'm going to start a new thread. For lack of a better name it will simply be titled "Finger Engine Clutch" in the Break Room.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=15389.msg158205;topicseen

Jerry


----------



## shred

I think one of the fun things about the blast-build was the simple design and short short timeframe to build in (though we had a few days to contemplate designs IIRC). A clutch thing would be cool to build, but might take away some of the rush-to-make-anything-work of the original.


----------

